

Learn Prolog Now! - __
http://www.coli.uni-saarland.de/~kris/learn-prolog-now/lpnpage.php?pageid=online

======
robmnl
What's a good, current Prolog implementation?

~~~
parenthesis
Check out <http://www.gprolog.org/>

Edit: Beaten to it! So I'll add that I've played around with it a little, and
it seems good.

------
comatose_kid
Make me.

